

Jessica Livingston Speaking at Business of Software Conference in Boston - theoneill
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/07/speaking-at-business-of-software-conference-in-boston.html

======
sanj
I wonder if we could get discounted HN tix.

~~~
robg
Yeah - $1800 (or by 7/22 - $1500) says we're not the audience.

~~~
ericb
Sounds like the business of conferences is even better than the business of
software.

~~~
scott_s
I doubt it. Even the ACM conferences I've been to have fees around $500.
Putting on a conference is not cheap. They have to rent a large amount of
space in a high demand building for a weekend and feed everyone who comes.

Think about it this way: a medium sized wedding reception in a nice hotel can
cost around $20,000. That wedding reception takes up one large room and lasts
less than five hours. Now imagine taking up that entire floor of the hotel for
96 hours. It won't be cheap.

~~~
ericb
Most of the conferences I've looked into cost around $500-$800, rather than
$1,800, which makes me think there might be some money left over.

------
workpost
Go English majors!

